# Magnet On/Off



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

hey guys. ive had my portfoliocase for a while now for my tab and just now realized there are like 3 magnets on the side that folds shut and meets the screen. does the tab support magnetic on/off? i looked thru the settings and couldnt find anything pertaining to a setting to turn this on or off. im not stock i am running tasks rom but if someone has stock running if they can see if this is actually a setting in stock or not. or any clueif this can actually work.
thanks in advance guys


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

No unfortunately not. You still have to hit the power button to put it in standby or wait for the screen to timeout.


----------

